# Uber Posts $5.2 Billion Loss and Slowest Ever Growth Rate



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/...435fabcb256cb6b566bb&regi_id=44252051ing-news


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Holy fark!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Holy fark!


They have potential.

I want to see those self driving farts on the road, create more disaster and take over for Uber's investors trillion dollars future.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

On the other side of town
*Lyft Stock Climbs On Wall Street Upgrades, Price Target Raises*

https://www.investors.com/news/technology/lyft-stock-quarterly-earnings-analyst-upgrades/


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

How many regular employees would have stock as well? Why do only the directors and officers get the early out?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> How many regular employees would have stock as well? Why do only the directors and officers get the early out?


Uber made $8 billion with their IPO, already burned $6billion since then.

At this pace they only have money for 6 more months.

And Dara makes predictions for 2021....

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/08/...d-gross-bookings-stock-falls-after-hours.html


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Going public is gonna hurt...8>O

The monkey thinks...

reality is gonna make it harder...

To show the business model works...8>)

Only getting poor results...

Todays rating on the street 3 stars...

And that's being generous...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Uber made $8 billion with their IPO, already burned $6billion since then.
> 
> At this pace they only have money for 6 more months.
> 
> ...



Increase fares
Lower driver earnings & incentives
Institute a monthly driver access fee to App
Problem solved ✅


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Wait, sitting in SF and spending a ton of money and promising 1970s cab rates doesn't actually work?! Whodathunkit.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

From the article.
Uber’s bookings — the money it gets from rides and deliveries before paying commissions to drivers — rose 31 percent from a year ago.


That's the difference from the TOS update last year that changed them from taking 25% (20% from a few old timers left) to the current system of "Here's your time and distance and we will charge whatever we want".


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Now, more than ever...hold out for strong surge. My last 50+ rides in LV were all surge, averaging around $4 extra per ride. 95% of drivers stay home cuz of low pay so there is a tendency for surge in cities. It works for me in Vegas. Uber must surge the rides so pax don't go to Lyft.
Be patient and go where ride demand will be high. Ignore all base rate rides and penny incentives. If we all do this, Uber will be forced to surge the rides...evermore. Uber stock could tumble if they lose drivers enmasse. Always hold out for more...works for me. GL...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> On the other side of town
> *Lyft Stock Climbs On Wall Street Upgrades, Price Target Raises*
> 
> https://www.investors.com/news/technology/lyft-stock-quarterly-earnings-analyst-upgrades/


Let's not get ahead of ourselves both stock is still hot garbage.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Uber made $8 billion with their IPO, already burned $6billion since then.
> 
> At this pace they only have money for 6 more months.
> 
> ...


Uber is worth 70 billion. they can last for years pissing away 5 a year.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Uber is worth 70 billion. they can last for years pissing away 5 a year.


Uber's perceived worth and how much capital they have are two different things.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> Uber is worth 70 billion. they can last for years pissing away 5 a year.


You're joking right? Wall Street "valuation" is just a made up number. In reality they have about 2 years of cash left.



lyft_rat said:


> Uber is worth 70 billion. they can last for years pissing away 5 a year.


It was 5+ billion this QUARTER. lol...



lyft_rat said:


> Uber is worth 70 billion. they can last for years pissing away 5 a year.


It was 5+ billion this QUARTER. lol...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Increase fares
> Lower driver earnings & incentives
> Institute a monthly driver access fee to App
> Problem solved ✅


Brilliant strategy. I would make one mod. INCREASE driver earnings and incentives. Make a big deal out of it. Rape the driver hard on the app access fee.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Brilliant strategy. I would make one mod. INCREASE driver earnings and incentives. Make a big deal out of it. Rape the driver hard on the app access fee.


This would eliminate most part timers, be pro- full time. Uber and Lyft have both been moving away from full time drivers for at least 2 years now.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I pray they loose all their money, that uber and all their loyal fans go to bed hungry, tired, and confused about how they lost it all. I want them to wail and rip their clothes, to eat dirt and worms for food. And I want them to all live a long time, so as to maximize the suffering they must endure for their grievous and greedy transgressions against the DRIVERS.

And I want to overcharge their cheap riders so thy will wish for the taxi fares of old. ROFLMAO


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

OK OK 5 per quarter but they can still last years. The 70B is very important, a measure of what they are worth today. If the sky was falling on Uber we would have seen the stock crash but it didn't. They are solvent. BUT I agree they may well cut drivers pay even more if they can. I think the best thing going is we have the Uber/Lyft competition.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber doesn't have enough cash or positive cash flow to survive until the advent of SDCs. Therefore, they will go bankrupt if they continue to follow the current business model. Change is coming and it will be painful for all involved. It won't be getting better for drivers no matter what the outcome.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> OK OK 5 per quarter but they can still last years. The 70B is very important, a measure of what they are worth today. If the sky was falling on Uber we would have seen the stock crash but it didn't. They are solvent. BUT I agree they may well cut drivers pay even more if they can. I think the best thing going is we have the Uber/Lyft competition.


? Uber nor Lyft is solvent. Neither has a path to profitability to top it off.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

What you don't know, however, is what these companies have in their back pocket going forward. I don't think they are stupid.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Ohhh nooo rohit is gonna get fired! We can’t let him be fired. They are gonna continue to thin their workforce


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

they can always do another secondary and raise more money. Both companies sleeping with local officials and past administrators from past administration. Getting drivers for min wage is very easy for them. They have access to data ?
Give out few shares or have them in the payroll ?while waving the charity flag.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

Bankrupt already haha idiots


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> What you don't know, however, is what these companies have in their back pocket going forward. I don't think they are stupid.


They are stupid ...and evil


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> What you don't know, however, is what these companies have in their back pocket going forward. I don't think they are stupid.


Like what? They just lost 5/8 of the money they raised going public. Do you believe in the tooth fairy??


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Like what? They just lost 5/8 of the money they raised going public. Do you believe in the tooth fairy??


UberScooters
UberBikes
UberSDC
UberCopters....

. . UberBroke


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Brilliant strategy. I would make one mod. INCREASE driver earnings and incentives. Make a big deal out of it. Rape the driver hard on the app access fee.


U win ‼


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They will fix it when they get those self flying cars in the sky.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Ohhh get ready drivers.... squeeze coming lol $.25 cent a mile and we will take on average 20% lol it should be a privileged to drive people.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Burn baby burn.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

What are those idiots doing with all the money I make them?!!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Ohhh get ready drivers.... squeeze coming lol $.25 cent a mile and we will take on average 20% lol it should be a privileged to drive people.


30 mile pickups mandatory. Got to reward the ant that has 1 more point than you .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Uber made $8 billion with their IPO, already burned $6billion since then.
> 
> At this pace they only have money for 6 more months.
> 
> ...


Will we see Dara shaking a tin cup at intersections in San Francisco ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What are those idiots doing with all the money I make them?!!


UberBlow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What are those idiots doing with all the money I make them?!!


Mismanaging it !
Just as they do with their Human Resources !

" FLYING CARS "!

" NO NEED TO TIP "!

TRAVIS KNEW IT WASNT TIME YET.

THEY GOT GREEDY. AND RUSHED.
NOW THEY GOT IT . . .


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Will we see Dara shaking a tin cup at intersections in San Francisco ?


Shit no. His money is already in the bank. At worst case he can be frozen on the economic ladder and not ever get a raise the rest of his life.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Fire everyone! Then just concentrate on rideshare. We dont need scooters, food service, helicopters or self driving cars. Let the auto makers finish designing self driving cars and buy them when they are ready. Pay the people in your offices the same amount as the drivers.

Run a TV commercial 24/7 everywhere.

Do one thing perfectly then work on something else.

And dont forget to kiss my butt ya cheapskates!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Will we see Dara shaking a tin cup at intersections in San Francisco ?


Or crapping on the sidewalk at Market and Van Ness?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Or crapping on the sidewalk at Market and Van Ness?


Better Him than Us.



lyft_rat said:


> Shit no. His money is already in the bank. At worst case he can be frozen on the economic ladder and not ever get a raise the rest of his life.


He can be Fired.
Due to the Results.

Whoever said rats from a sinking ship when Ariana left a few weeks ago . . .

Knows how to spot " indicators".

Board of Directors will be the ones to give Dara the " Heave Ho".


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Dara will still get a big bonus at the end of the year


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Haight-Ashbury selling bananas.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> Uber is worth 70 billion. they can last for years pissing away 5 a year.


Worth does not equal cash on hand.

Plenty of big and small businesses have folded due to cash flow issues and lack of credit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All it takes for a C.E.O. is one " oh Shit" to erase a dozen attaboys.

"Never work in this town again"


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Increase fares
> Lower driver earnings & incentives
> Institute a monthly driver access fee to App
> Problem solved ✅


Problem solved as Uber corporate morons swallowed your cyanide idea and now all the drivers could dance on Uber corporate desperate naive employees mass grave.



lyft_rat said:


> Uber is worth 70 billion.


This is the best joke on this thread.



lyft_rat said:


> OK OK 5 per quarter but they can still last years. The 70B is very important, a measure of what they are worth today. If the sky was falling on Uber we would have seen the stock crash but it didn't. They are solvent. BUT I agree they may well cut drivers pay even more if they can. I think the best thing going is we have the Uber/Lyft competition.


No. The best thing going is that Uber and Lyft, after years of abusing their partners are rapidly dying Enron and Theranos style. And we get to witness this dark comedy as it develops. Pass the popcorn, please!



lyft_rat said:


> What you don't know, however, is what these companies have in their back pocket going forward. I don't think they are stupid.


Like what? Their organic greed is killing them from inside out.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's continued financial results like this that make VC funding disappear really, really, fast. And all Uber has to spend is VC funding because the cash flow deficit is enormous.

Softbank is going to have to find another sucker pretty soon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> It's continued financial results like this that make VC funding disappear really, really, fast. And all Uber has to spend is VC funding because the cash flow deficit is enormous.
> 
> Softbank is going to have to find another sucker pretty soon.


Soft bank is getting slushy.

And
Uber stock has been pawned out to investment " packages " sold off to good Citizens Retirements EVERYWHERE.

Pillage & Plunder.

Its Legal for Banksters to Rob the World.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I have yet to review the financials, but I cannot understand how Uber is not profitable. 

I assume it is expense unrelated to core business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I have yet to review the financials, but I cannot understand how Uber is not profitable.
> 
> I assume it is expense unrelated to core business.


What yall gonna do ?
When uber goes Belly Up ?

And the " Ripple Effect" causes market shrink.
Which will cause Layoffs for the part timers with jobs ?

Where you going to turn ?

Millions unemployed with NO BENIFITS.
Across the country.
All at once.

Yall better start Hustling to Save Uber.

What else do YOU have ?

BE REAL.
YOU BETTER SAVE IT.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

I took a look at the report and the core business numbers are growing more slowly but essentially doing what they did before. The headscratcher is the "Total Costs and Expenses" which went from 3.5 to 8.7 billion between 2018 and 2019. Note this number does not include their payments to drivers, it is operating costs for Uber. Specifically their Research and Development went from 400 million to 3 billion. 

The explanation comes in a table further down in the report which describes "Stock-Based Compensation Expense." It shows about 4 billion total including 2.5 billion under Research and Development. Therefore this quarter has included 4 billion worth of compensation to employees who have benefited from stock options. That seems to be a one-off expense.

You'd think the journalists who file these reports might be able to figure this out, but apparently not. The slow growth is problematic and they are still losing money at a silly rate, but my inexpert five minute analysis suggests things haven't changed that dramatically.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Uber lost 5 of these in three months! ( and deflecting it by claiming they accidently lost it in the back of some guy's Uber is not going to work).


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

EphLux said:


> View attachment 342894
> 
> Uber lost 5 of these in three months! ( and deflecting it by claiming they accidently lost it in the back of some guy's Uber is not going to work).


There is something they know very well and are very good at - Be the best charlatans in technology/transportation business and lose money at a staggering rate. Their new "technology" of *evaporating money* is brilliant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Howie428Uber said:


> I took a look at the report and the core business numbers are growing more slowly but essentially doing what they did before. The headscratcher is the "Total Costs and Expenses" which went from 3.5 to 8.7 billion between 2018 and 2019. Note this number does not include their payments to drivers, it is operating costs for Uber. Specifically their Research and Development went from 400 million to 3 billion.
> 
> The explanation comes in a table further down in the report which describes "Stock-Based Compensation Expense." It shows about 4 billion total including 2.5 billion under Research and Development. Therefore this quarter has included 4 billion worth of compensation to employees who have benefited from stock options. That seems to be a one-off expense.
> 
> You'd think the journalists who file these reports might be able to figure this out, but apparently not. The slow growth is problematic and they are still losing money at a silly rate, but my inexpert five minute analysis suggests things haven't changed that dramatically.


Pocket Lining.

Absorption of Investment money pre I.P.O.



jocker12 said:


> There is something they know very well and are very good at - Be the best charlatans in technology/transportation business and lose money at a staggering rate. Their new "technology" of *evaporating money* is brilliant.


" INCOME REDISTRIBUTION"

AT LEAST WE GOT SOME OF IT.

Travis was not the one pushing to go public.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> " INCOME REDISTRIBUTION"


Well, here is the thing. Remember Enron?

"_Skilling (the CEO of Enron Corporation) was indicted on 35 counts of fraud, insider trading, and other crimes related to the Enron scandal. He surrendered to the Federal Bureau of Investigation on February 19, 2004, and pleaded not guilty to all charges. The indictments emphasized his probable knowledge of, and likely direct involvement with, the fraudulent transactions within Enron. About a month after quitting Enron, Skilling sold almost US$60 million of his stake in the company (in blocks of 10,000 to 500,000 shares), resulting in the prosecutors' allegation that he sold those shares with inside information of Enron's impending bankruptcy. 
On May 25, 2006, the jury returned with the following findings regarding Skilling:_

_guilty on one count of conspiracy_
_guilty on one count of insider trading_
_guilty on five counts of making false statements to auditors_
_guilty on twelve counts of securities fraud_
_not guilty on nine counts of insider trading_
_On October 23, 2006, *Skilling was sentenced to 24 years and four months in prison, and was fined US$45,000,000* (equivalent to $55,926,874 in 2018)."_

Now look at Uber Executive Team and Lyft Top Management for 30 seconds, catch that thought and say it out loud.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> What you don't know, however, is what these companies have in their back pocket going forward. I don't think they are stupid.


I think about as smart as two 8 year olds running a lemonade stand subsidized by mommy.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

EphLux said:


> I think about as smart as two 8 year olds running a lemonade stand subsidized by mommy.


Baaahaahahaahahahaa!
???


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Howie428Uber said:


> I took a look at the report and the core business numbers are growing more slowly but essentially doing what they did before. The headscratcher is the "Total Costs and Expenses" which went from 3.5 to 8.7 billion between 2018 and 2019. Note this number does not include their payments to drivers, it is operating costs for Uber. Specifically their Research and Development went from 400 million to 3 billion.
> 
> The explanation comes in a table further down in the report which describes "Stock-Based Compensation Expense." It shows about 4 billion total including 2.5 billion under Research and Development. Therefore this quarter has included 4 billion worth of compensation to employees who have benefited from stock options. That seems to be a one-off expense.
> 
> You'd think the journalists who file these reports might be able to figure this out, but apparently not. The slow growth is problematic and they are still losing money at a silly rate, but my inexpert five minute analysis suggests things haven't changed that dramatically.


I read in article something like $300 million was paid to drivers during the ipo promo too


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> They are stupid ...and evil


evil yes, stupid no

they know exactly what theyre doing its a ponzi scam & those at the top are doing very well as planned

1 billion + rides went to 3 people
1 billion times labor risked life for $1-2 net or a loss so 3 people can have homes & salaries









evil incarnate stupid far from

look at the forum someone posted .91 a mile & others are like woah thats good lmao its still about . 75+ a mile short frim a legal minimum wage, theyre nit losing money its an old vegas casino skim they are stealing, shuffling, laundering, & of course buying real estate, cocaine, hookers, with their spoils in plain site with protection from the givernment who does nothing but cash the bribes


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Well, here is the thing. Remember Enron? "_Skilling (the CEO of Enron Corporation) was indicted on 35 counts of fraud, insider trading, and other crimes related to the Enron scandal. He surrendered to the Federal Bureau of Investigation on February 19, 2004, and pleaded not guilty to all charges. The indictments emphasized his probable knowledge of, and likely direct involvement with, the fraudulent transactions within Enron. About a month after quitting Enron, Skilling sold almost US$60 million of his stake in the company (in blocks of 10,000 to 500,000 shares), resulting in the prosecutors' allegation that he sold those shares with inside information of Enron's impending bankruptcy.
> On May 25, 2006, the jury returned with the following findings regarding Skilling:_
> 
> _guilty on one count of conspiracy_
> ...


Well
Travis is free & clear.
He wasnt the one pushing to go public.

( this " Thing of Ours" could have lasted 5 more Years under Travis.)


polar2017 said:


> I read in article something like $300 million was paid to drivers during the ipo promo too


Hush money
*******************

" Hurry Hurry Hurry.
Step Right Up.
Come One
Come All" !

Marvel in Amazement at " Technology" !
Flying Cars.
Self Driving Cars
Uber Kittens
No Need to Tip !


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Well you can't make up profit margin by lowering the price point of your flagship product. Funny how there is 3.9b for employee compensation in the form of stock options. 

It doesn't have to be bad for drivers. Uber has dug it's grave, laid to rest and covered itself by becoming the coupon transit option.

They trained the consumer to think that $8 gets them a ride a few blocks in a nice 2018-2019 model car. 

Competing with public transit is Uber jumping off a bridge.

Yet our plight as drivers is all our fault. We did it to ourselves! Why can't we manage our money better? We knew the job when we signed up! Lower fares = more rides! More money right???

Give me a break. Car service isn't for the general public. You need to have the means to have a private driver pick you up and drop you off. I digress.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Alabama Lou said:


> Fire everyone! Then just concentrate on rideshare. We dont need scooters, food service, helicopters or self driving cars. Let the auto makers finish designing self driving cars and buy them when they are ready. Pay the people in your offices the same amount as the drivers.
> 
> Run a TV commercial 24/7 everywhere.
> 
> ...


They can't focus on just Uber because they can't make money on it so they have to lose money on Uber and lose money on other side losses too to hide the fact that Uber stock is a scam and it's a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber doesn't have enough cash or positive cash flow to survive until the advent of SDCs. Therefore, they will go bankrupt if they continue to follow the current business model. Change is coming and it will be painful for all involved. It won't be getting better for drivers no matter what the outcome.


.....said the Uber driver.
U may be a bit unobjective on the subject


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

What ticks me off is how they take so much of the fare and STILL can't make money. I am sure they are sitting around the table right now talking about how driver pay needs to be further reduced. 

I want more layoffs and corporate pruning. Sure it's easier to lower our pay since no one has to actually talk to us about it.

They need to pull up their managerial sleeves and manage the employees working for them.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis is free & clear.


Well, is not only about Uber.

Business Insider (Aug.18, 2016) - Travis Kalanick says - "I think it starts with understanding that the world is going to go self-driving and autonomous. Because, well, a million fewer people are going to die a year. Traffic in all cities will be gone. Significantly reduced pollution and trillions of hours will be given back to people - quality of life goes way up. Once you go, "All right, there's a lot of upsides there" and you have folks like the folks in Mountain View, [California,] a few different companies working hard on this problem, this thing is going to happen. What I know is that *I can't be wrong*. Right? *I have to make sure that I'm ready when it's ready or that I'm making it ready*. So, I have to be tied for first at the least."

Why is he not investing any of his hundreds of millions of dollars in self driving cars (Uber's future according to IPO S-1 filling documents), if 3 years ago he KNEW he couldn't be wrong? I want him to make it ready? And I am afraid there are more people watching him closely. People with authority.



wicked said:


> talking about how driver pay needs to be further reduced.


That would make more drivers quit. Without drivers, you cannot provide enough service in order to collect what riders are willing to pay.

Even if they raise the prices and retain a larger share for their corporation, more drivers would quit. Nobody would continue to depreciate their assets for Uber's (or Lyft's) benefit. Even if they retain the stupid drivers, if they cannot have enough stupid drivers to make Uber brake it even, Uber is underwater.

But hey, they were never above the water. Whoops!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Well, is not only about Uber.
> 
> Business Insider (Aug.18, 2016) - Travis Kalanick says - "I think it starts with understanding that the world is going to go self-driving and autonomous. Because, well, a million fewer people are going to die a year. Traffic in all cities will be gone. Significantly reduced pollution and trillions of hours will be given back to people - quality of life goes way up. Once you go, "All right, there's a lot of upsides there" and you have folks like the folks in Mountain View, [California,] a few different companies working hard on this problem, this thing is going to happen. What I know is that *I can't be wrong*. Right? *I have to make sure that I'm ready when it's ready or that I'm making it ready*. So, I have to be tied for first at the least."
> 
> Why is he not investing any of his hundreds of millions of dollars in self driving cars (Uber's future according to IPO S-1 filling documents), if 3 years ago he KNEW he couldn't be wrong? I want him to make it ready? And I am afraid there are more people watching him closely. People with authority.


The " Quality of Life".

Riding in " Self Driving Cars "
Will be like an Alien Abduction.

Sure they get you there.

But will you LIKE it ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

growth has slowed because with them and Lyft raising prices, customers are going back to buses

im starting to see bus stops busy again


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The " Quality of Life".


That was the BS all the investors thought was gold. They had no clue but what it comes out of the back end of a bovine and smells like manure, should be manure because a bovine is not a gold mine. They started evaporating money by trying to magically convert a bovine into a gold mine. Brilliant!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

We just need to tell uber that lowering stock Will equal more money just like they tell price cuts will equal more money for us lol


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The biggest problem is that they grew too fast and paid too many people off for that growth. The greed of senators, governors, officials let a group come in because they had cash flowing all around them and throwing it all around. Wall Street and investors vouched for them. They could have been a true success if they had been Black car service for Business people but they chased the bus people. The worst decision ever. Growth without failure, drawbacks and learning is doomed


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Me thinks Uber needs to get those Flying Unicorns going as quickly as possible. There isn't much time left.

Did Lyft just trump Uber or what?


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

If uber ditches the self driving cars and drones they could be profitable. Everyone i ask says they would never get into a vehicle of any kind with no person controling it, so why not forget the dream. keep a good thing going and share the wealth with the ones that got uber to where they are the drivers. Corporate greed is destroying the country.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Uber made $8 billion with their IPO, already burned $6billion since then.
> 
> At this pace they only have money for 6 more months.
> 
> ...


Uber has plenty of cash. Most of this loss was stock-based compensation for their employees. It sounds excessive but it's not cash.

*For the second quarter, Uber said it lost $5.2 billion, the largest loss since it began disclosing limited financial data in 2017. A majority of that - about $3.9 billion - was caused by stock-based compensation that Uber paid its employees after its I.P.O.*


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

mbd said:


> they can always do another secondary and raise more money. Both companies sleeping with local officials and past administrators from past administration. Getting drivers for min wage is very easy for them. They have access to data ?
> Give out few shares or have them in the payroll ?while waving the charity flag.


you mean below minimum wage, not for minimum wage. don't forget, uber and lyft don't see laws made specifically to protect workers from exploitation as pertaining to them.



Matt Uterak said:


> I have yet to review the financials, but I cannot understand how Uber is not profitable.
> 
> I assume it is expense unrelated to core business.


I am sure that skirting/ignoring laws around the world pertaining to exploitation of workers costs them a nice sum of money. Pulling strings doesn't come cheap thus the lobbyists, lawyers, and payoffs (see recent story from Tallahassee regarding this) are likely a nice percentage that you will not transparently find in the financials.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> If uber ditches the self driving cars and drones they could be profitable.


That's a start. They also need to get out of India and stop subsidizing Pool and fire more people at corporate.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

If you adjust the numbers correctly .. like from stock pay and etc .. their real “losses” were about 1 billion

Everything so far has been estimated correctly, really no shock if you dive deep into the “spreadsheet”

the last quarter of this year and q2 2020 will be the most important and give a better reflection


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

goneubering said:


> *A majority of that - about $3.9 billion - was caused by stock-based compensation that Uber paid its employees after its I.P.O.*


So then Uber actually will lose about only $1.5 BILLION next quarter if no stock comp is paid out, then as a result, the stock will soar because the losses were less LOL !!!

We live in a ponzi world.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Their stock is down 7% today. Look out below.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> If you adjust the numbers correctly .. like from stock pay and etc .. their real "losses" were about 1 billion
> 
> Everything so far has been estimated correctly, really no shock if you dive deep into the "spreadsheet"
> 
> the last quarter of this year and q2 2020 will be the most important and give a better reflection


Nice try. A three and a half billion dollar payout to employees is still a loss.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/...435fabcb256cb6b566bb&regi_id=44252051ing-news


What the hell are they doing with the money? It can't all be going for hookers and blow at the board meetings.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're joking right? Wall Street "valuation" is just a made up number. In reality they have about 2 years of cash left.
> 
> 
> It was 5+ billion this QUARTER. lol...
> ...


One time IPO expense


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> What the hell are they doing with the money? It can't all be going for hookers and blow at the board meetings.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/amydob...ks-property-records-in-beverly-hills-for-72m/


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/amydob...ks-property-records-in-beverly-hills-for-72m/


That's only 72 mill. We still have 3+ billion to account for.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> We just need to tell uber that lowering stock Will equal more money just like they tell price cuts will equal more money for us lol


More Investors meam Quicker Returns.


Wolfgang Faust said:


> UberScooters
> UberBikes
> UberSDC
> UberCopters....
> ...


Uber Credit Card


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> That's only 72 mill. We still have 3+ billion to account for.


They have 22,000 employees. If half of them received stock options worth an average of $300,000 then that accounts for $3+ billion. Of course, those at the top got stock compensation worth hundreds of millions. Those at the bottom got options worth a few thousand, or nothing, depending on the stock price when they are able to exercise their option.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

They still have like 13 billion in cash. This bad boy is gonna be around for 2 more years at least.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Increase fares
> Lower driver earnings & incentives
> Institute a monthly driver access fee to App
> Problem solved ✅


1. Add random surge algorithm.
2. Get rid of drivers, call them premium paying clients.
3. Book more income by driver app subscription fees, give drivers more control and customized features per driver request.
4. No more deactivated drivers by random algorithm. Every one is a fee paying customers. No employee needed for expense or stock compensation either.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/...435fabcb256cb6b566bb&regi_id=44252051ing-news


A billion here, a billion there...pretty soon you're talking about real money - Former Senator


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> A billion here, a billion there...pretty soon you're talking about real money - Former Senator


Real Money

They Blow It !


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nice try. A three and a half billion dollar payout to employees is still a loss.


Sure, loss by default definition

however to investors - *the most important in this game - *who are looking at that as a "just this time-r", it really isn't the deal breaker in this quarter.

Again, if you followed the time up to the report, that was no surprise to any of them


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

The problem is most of our fares are lining Dara's and other execs pockets...He is not Jeff Bezos or Bob Iger and his salary is unjustifiable...but they don't are anyways


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> UberBlow.





tohunt4me said:


> Uber Credit Card


UberLibra

"_Facebooks says they will not keep full control but will instead share control with other organizations, such as venture capital firms, credit card companies, and other tech giants. Facebook already has backing for the project from 27 organizations, including *Uber*, Visa, Spotify, Vodafone, Mastercard and nonprofit Women's World Banking. Each of these partners has agreed to invest at least $10 million in the project._" (https://www.forbes.com/sites/nicole...ow-about-facebooks-new-currency/#4e35a4b24ec8)


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

YES!!!


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Uber's perceived worth and how much capital they have are two different things.


Uber's capital is some computers and office furniture in Philippines. What else they have?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

WinterFlower said:


> Uber's capital is some computers and office furniture in Philippines. What else they have?


Silicon valley headquarters and San Francisco headquarters. 2 million per year rent in Manhattan. Probably more in London.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Silicon valley headquarters and San Francisco headquarters. 2 million per year rent in Manhattan. Probably more in London.


Rented. They own nothing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

WinterFlower said:


> Rented. They own nothing.


They built the northern California buildings.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> Rented. They own nothing.


They own few used Volvos and some faulty computer vision software they call "technology". When not closely supervised by real people, those two target homeless pedestrians and eliminate them as non-obstacles.

The naive investors were told the Volvos and the software are Uber's bright future when the investors would cash trillions of dollars and have a very hard time managing so much wealth.

Now, please imagine (dream, fantasize, hallucinate) how much money that "technology" is worth. Problem solved!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

If Uber and Lyft can legally be in a race to the bottom, why - if they both were to raise prices, maybe 10%, would that be "price-fixing"?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> Uber's capital is some computers and office furniture in Philippines. What else they have?


A slave army


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This would eliminate most part timers, be pro- full time. Uber and Lyft have both been moving away from full time drivers for at least 2 years now.


Yeah, not really, their pro program begs to differ. It's not geared towards part timers making the mark, most of them absolutely will not. It's almost completely dependent on full timers without actually acknowledging it.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> UberScooters
> UberBikes
> UberSDC
> UberCopters....
> ...


One of the fine posters here pointed me to an article I believe which indicated the life span of a service scooter like this is something like a month. The one I'm linking below isn't it but it's close enough. How in the HELL is that going to be profitable for them?

https://mashable.com/article/escooter-lifespan-shared-new-models/


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, not really, their pro program begs to differ. It's not geared towards part timers making the mark, most of them absolutely will not. It's almost completely dependent on full timers without actually acknowledging it.


You base that off an awards program???? ?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You base that off an awards program???? ?


Let me ask you something what are they awarding?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Let me ask you something what are they awarding?


Not cash


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not cash


Nope you're not getting off the hook that easily. Answer the question. What specificially are they awarding?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Nope you're not getting off the hook that easily. Answer the question. What specificially are they awarding?


No, I was being serious. When looking at a company's objectives you follow the cash.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No, I was being serious. When looking at a company's objectives you follow the cash.


As was I. Answer the question please. What specifically are they awarding.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> As was I. Answer the question please. What specifically are they awarding.


Okay we will do this your way ?

Location to where pax is going


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay we will do this your way ?
> 
> Location to where pax is going


That's actually a clever avoidance. I give you points for that. That's part. Please feel free to continue. I'm not asking you what they're rewarding with. I'm asking what they're rewarding. What driver behavior are they rewarding.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> That's actually a clever avoidance. I give you points for that. That's part. Please feel free to continue. I'm not asking you what they're rewarding with. I'm asking what they're rewarding. What driver behavior are they rewarding.


State your point, brother I'm lost at where you're trying to lead me to in the conversation.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> State your point, brother I'm lost at where you're trying to lead me to in the conversation.


I just did. Feel free to answer it, or not. Your choice.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> I just did. Feel free to answer it, or not. Your choice.


I answered the question, just state what answer you was looking for.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I answered the question, just state what answer you was looking for.


No. No you didn't. The question was:



> I'm asking what they're rewarding. What driver behavior are they rewarding.


If you continue to insist you answered that question please feel free to point me to that answer.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> No. No you didn't. The question was:
> 
> If you continue to insist you answered that question please feel free to point me to that answer.


Not declining trips, taking trips, idk. I don't see how any of this is relevant. Please if you got an eureka moment coming, state it so we can move on.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not declining trips, taking trips, idk. I don't see how any of this is relevant. Please if you got an eureka moment coming, state it so we can move on.


And as each and everyone of us read this we note you're STILL not answering that fairly simple question.

"I'm asking what they're rewarding. What driver behavior are they rewarding"?

It's a fairly simple question why are you avoiding it so hard?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Will we see Dara shaking a tin cup at intersections in San Francisco ?


Shaking a tin cup, hell I want him in the prison laundry, being someone's b1tch to earn his keep.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

lyft_rat said:


> Uber is worth 70 billion. they can last for years pissing away 5 a year.


Bear Stearns was worth $20 billion.... a year before they were sold to Chase for $236 million.

Stock valuations are just opinion. Uber is only worth $70 billion because a lot of people have the opinion that it will someday be very profitable. When that opinion fades away, Uber could be worth less than a billion, just like what happened to Bear Stearns, and many other companies that died. Companies die a lot. Blockbuster, Kodak, Pan Am, etc, etc.... and probably the one example that's closest to Uber method of operation.... Enron.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

UberHammer said:


> Bear Stearns was worth $20 billion.... a year before they were sold to Chase for $236 million.
> 
> Stock valuations are just opinion. Uber is only worth $70 billion because a lot of people have the opinion that it will someday be very profitable. When that opinion fades away, Uber could be worth less than a billion, just like what happened to Bear Stearns, and many other companies that died. Companies die a lot. Blockbuster, Kodak, Pan Am, etc, etc.... and probably the one example that's closest to Uber method of operation.... Enron.


Sure it could happen. But I wouldn't short it.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

It really makes me cringe when I watch these local news reports and they keep claiming the financial loss is from driver pay and Uber loses a $1.00 for every ride they give. They need to look at the millions of screenshots where Uber takes up to 50% of the fare. Then they will see it is not because of paying drivers but poor money management and bad investments from the higher ups. They steal from drivers to minimize the losses of their poor decisions. They are truly frauds to mislead the media that drivers are sucking up all the profits. There days are numbered.


----------



## William Quinby (Jan 27, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> OK OK 5 per quarter but they can still last years. The 70B is very important, a measure of what they are worth today. If the sky was falling on Uber we would have seen the stock crash but it didn't. They are solvent. BUT I agree they may well cut drivers pay even more if they can. I think the best thing going is we have the Uber/Lyft competition.


There's this cool thing called "math" that they used to teach in school. They don't anymore, because today's kids can't handle failure at all, but I remember how it works.

So...

There's four quarters in a year. Uber lost 5 billion last quarter. That translates into 20 billion lost in a year.

Uber supposedly has 70 billion. Dunno how they came up with that number, but whatevs, as kids say these days. So if you're losing 20 billion in a year, and you only have 70 billion left, then 70 billion ÷ 20 billion = 3.5 years left before you're skint broke.

That's not that many years. You got another job that can carry you after that 3.5 years is up?


It would not surprise me to see a merger like Sirius and XM did. Neither company was able to stand on its own, but after the merger things improved dramatically.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

William Quinby said:


> There's four quarters in a year. Uber lost 5 billion last quarter. That translates into 20 billion lost in a year.
> 
> Uber supposedly has 70 billion. Dunno how they came up with that number, but whatevs, as kids say these days. So if you're losing 20 billion in a year, and you only have 70 billion left, then 70 billion ÷ 20 billion = 3.5 years left before you're skint broke.


How about this?
"In fact, Uber _grew_ its cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q2, from $6.4 billion at the end of last year, to $11.7 billion by the end of Q2.
The "loss" was mostly a non-cash stock-based compensation expense of $3.9 billion."
Uber is doing great. This actually may be (anti)correlated with drivers hurting, ya think?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

William Quinby said:


> There's this cool thing called "math" that they used to teach in school. They don't anymore, because today's kids can't handle failure at all, but I remember how it works.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


No. Uber does NOT have $70 billion.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

goneubering said:


> No. Uber does NOT have $70 billion.


Nope they don't. But they are raising cash not spending it. The loss is paper. They ain't even close to being in trouble (yet).


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think that 95% of drivers staying home is a problem for Uber. They employ all kinds of gimmicks and penny incentives to get drivers to do rides, often, at a loss...to help the Uber community.

The 5% of drivers who remain active insist on surge only at opportune times and then Uber makes less per ride and sometimes loses. It's evident Uber's business model is flawed. Current accounting seems to support that.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> In fact, Uber _grew_ its cash on hand by $5.3 billion in Q2, from $6.4 billion at the end of last year, to $11.7 billion by the end of Q2.


Of course they had more cash on hand at the end of Q2 than they did at the end of last year. What happened between the end of last year and the end of Q2? Uber had an IPO. The entire point of the IPO was to bring in cash. It would take an extraordinarily unique kind of incompetence to not have more cash on hand than they had at the end of last year. Unless Uber's business strategy is to issue more stock every time they run out of cash, then the fact that they have more cash on hand right now is irrelevant.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Die Uber, die.
The quicker the better.
Shame the mogrels behind it have already pocketted their hundreds of millions $$$.


----------



## Gilga (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

William Quinby said:


> There's this cool thing called "math" that they used to teach in school. They don't anymore, because today's kids can't handle failure at all, but I remember how it works.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


A 70 billion valuation has nothing to do with cash on hand- it's a number that Wall Street pundits throw about to keep investors happy.
Uber raised 36 billion over 8 years. They lose 3 to 5 billion per year. I included the 8 billion they raised in IPO, but clearly they already pissed through 5 billion of that.
At best they only have around 6 billion laying around.
2 
More
Years.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Of course they had more cash on hand at the end of Q2 than they did at the end of last year. What happened between the end of last year and the end of Q2? Uber had an IPO. The entire point of the IPO was to bring in cash. It would take an extraordinarily unique kind of incompetence to not have more cash on hand than they had at the end of last year. Unless Uber's business strategy is to issue more stock every time they run out of cash, then the fact that they have more cash on hand right now is irrelevant.


They pissed through half of the IPO in one day to pay employees.
That's some business model!


----------



## William Quinby (Jan 27, 2019)

> They pissed through half of the IPO in one day to pay employees.
> That's some business model!


Ah, there's that magic word: Employees. But I thought we were all independent contractors, and therefore NOT employees.

Curious about your take on that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

William Quinby said:


> Ah, there's that magic word: Employees. But I thought we were all independent contractors, and therefore NOT employees.
> 
> Curious about your take on that.


You're not an employee. Uber has tons of employees, mostly software engineers managers and lawyers.


----------



## AIRDREAM (Jun 20, 2019)

TOTAL BS, UBER is making money from everyone. Don't give us a sad face, you lost what ?? What about us. The rip off that Uber is doing to everyone is out of this world. Please do no feel sorry for those bastards. They are having party every night, come on.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

lyft_rat said:


> Nope they don't. But they are raising cash not spending it. The loss is paper. They ain't even close to being in trouble (yet).


When a company goes public, it's because they are done raising cash. Venture capitalists and investment banks don't typically see any reason to make an investments in publicly traded companies.... when they could simply buy the stock.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> The loss is paper.


And the Earth is flat! - Here is an article from the science section of The Guardian - Why the Earth is actually 100% flat
Now, what do you think is real - what the title of that article says or the actual reality, the one people experience when they fly above and see the curved horizon?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

If Uber can't make a profit in the next four quarters we will continue to see major layoffs of non-essentail employees. Some projects will be put on hold and spending will be drastically cut. Then most likely they will look for someone with deep pockets to partner with who can keep them afloat. If that doesn't work we could see Uber put up for sale in late 2020 or 2021 as they run out of money.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> If Uber can't make a profit in the next four quarters....


In their IPO filing, they flat out said that they do not see a path to profitability in the foreseeable future. Any investors that bought Uber stock expecting them to turn things around and immediately start making a profit are idiots. The question isn't whether or not Uber will lose money. That is a given. The question is whether or not they are bleeding cash at a rate that they will bleed out before they get their R&D projects up and running. Uber made no secret that they are staking their future on the success of their self-driving cars. If that doesn't pan out, then they are toast.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

What I don't understand is WHERE IS THE MONEY GOING? It certainly isn't going to drivers, ahem. It must be "black box" R & D for driverless cars.



TemptingFate said:


> Uber doesn't have enough cash or positive cash flow to survive until the advent of SDCs. Therefore, they will go bankrupt if they continue to follow the current business model. Change is coming and it will be painful for all involved. It won't be getting better for drivers no matter what the outcome.


If the stock price is an accurate economic indicator, then it wouldn't go bankrupt as it could simply release more shares to stock investors. Now whether that stock price remains stable in the face of $5G losses, that's another matter entirely!



ghrdrd said:


> Die Uber, die.
> The quicker the better.
> Shame the mogrels behind it have already pocketted their hundreds of millions $$$.


Where did you get your cool avatar from?



Howie428Uber said:


> I took a look at the report and the core business numbers are growing more slowly but essentially doing what they did before. The headscratcher is the "Total Costs and Expenses" which went from 3.5 to 8.7 billion between 2018 and 2019. Note this number does not include their payments to drivers, it is operating costs for Uber. Specifically their Research and Development went from 400 million to 3 billion.
> 
> The explanation comes in a table further down in the report which describes "Stock-Based Compensation Expense." It shows about 4 billion total including 2.5 billion under Research and Development. Therefore this quarter has included 4 billion worth of compensation to employees who have benefited from stock options. That seems to be a one-off expense.
> 
> You'd think the journalists who file these reports might be able to figure this out, but apparently not. The slow growth is problematic and they are still losing money at a silly rate, but my inexpert five minute analysis suggests things haven't changed that dramatically.


This sounds like a good explanation. The stock-options charge is a one-time thing for getting the company to where it is today.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/...435fabcb256cb6b566bb&regi_id=44252051ing-news


B


jocker12 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/...435fabcb256cb6b566bb&regi_id=44252051ing-news


Bring Back Travis, Bring Back Travis? they kick out hard charging,super aggres


TemptingFate said:


> Uber doesn't have enough cash or positive cash flow to survive until the advent of SDCs. Therefore, they will go bankrupt if they continue to follow the current business model. Change is coming and it will be painful for all involved. It won't be getting better for drivers no matter what the outcome.


Uber won't go BK, i see 2 
sive Travis, and trade him in for DARA? how's that working out? Dara is a POS, knows zippo about ridesharing, just a no drama guy, who's running Uber 2 scenario's 1 they issue a secondary stock to raise $$$, or they go private? I know they just IPO'd, but woudn't surprise me if they went back to being a private co, down the line,jmo


----------



## This_Dance (Aug 13, 2019)

I've got some math you may like:

- Uber had around 2.5 - 4 Billion In the Bank when they listed
- Uber IPO'd at a 70 Billion value, but only listed 10 Billion to the public: 15% owned publicly, 85% owned privately
- Uber Lost:
1 Billion in Q1,
5.2 Billion in Q2,
8.84 Billion in Value in the last 72 Hours of trading (so far...)

Totaling 8 Billion in Cash, and is now valued at a 63 Billion. 
- The public investors only own 15% of 63 Billion totaling 9.45 Billion

- Uber has few sellable assets (employee contracts, b2b contracts, Intellectual property, buildings, inventory, etc.) that would usually accompany a 70 billion dollar tech IPO, so If the company were to go broke, they don't have anything to sell to recoup anyone.

- And the private investors all own vested shares that can (and probably will) be sold off like slaves on a plantation the night before slavery is abolished, sometime this November.

- There are no other investors to go to... That's not a part of the math, but LITERALLY everyone who can inject any runway capital into Uber (softbank, saudi wealth fund, you name it) has already done so. The IPO was just to cash out private investors without prosecuting the founders for fraud.

- Teslas Automation day (find it on youtube) shows that (A) Elon Musk has began equipping his cars RoboTaxi capability since 2013?!?! (B) He's patented EVERY aspect of his tech and gets off on suing people into the ground that go after it!!! (C) His 2017 tech is 22 times better: fuel efficient, safer, production cost efficient than his closes competitor, Toyota.) (D) He wants NOTHING to do with Uber.

- I hate to say it, but the 2 year timeline (and TwoFiddyMile had the right best case projection) would be a holy gift from the great gods of entrepreneurship. At this point 1 year is looking closer given the 85% of shareholders who don't want to see their equity lose 2-3 Billion dollars in value every single quarter.

Looks like this turned into a rant so I'll try to leave on a high note.

Driving for Uber gives me the opportunity to learn computer programming on my schedule. Learn a skill that you can use on the insane chance that Uber were to go away. Also I leave you with this dance... You... can't see it. But I'm doin the dance. Enjoy


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

This_Dance said:


> I've got some math you may like:
> 
> - Uber had around 2.5 - 4 Billion In the Bank when they listed
> - Uber IPO'd at a 70 Billion value, but only listed 10 Billion to the public: 15% owned publicly, 85% owned privately
> ...


Uber had $11.7 Billion cash in the bank at the end of the quarter. They aren't going away in one year or two years even though a few posters wish they would curl up and die.


----------



## This_Dance (Aug 13, 2019)

Ah. Ya maybe looking at the cash and "cash equivalents" on their Non-GAAP statements. GAAP means Generally accepted accounting practices. Anything "non-gaap" is kinda like looking at a surge 20 miles away on your first day. :thumbup:

It's the only way you can lose $5.2B and claim it was really only $650M. I'm sure you're onto something with the 2 year+ thing though.... I think I'm gunna put a lien on my house so I can buy some shares.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The funniest thing about Uber is their accounting practices.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/...435fabcb256cb6b566bb&regi_id=44252051ing-news


The slowing growth rate is the real problem right now. I think investors expect the company to lose money, but if revenue is soaring, it gives the investors reasonable hope for future profitability.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The slowing growth rate is the real problem right now. I think investors expect the company to lose money, but if revenue is soaring, it gives the investors reasonable hope for future profitability.


next recession or crash its over & its way past due, dow should be round 12,000 lmao its utterly ridiculous where its at

but unlike past recessions theres so many indicators now just think whats the first thing people will cut out of their budget in a crunch? its not netflix which wasnt really a big thing last crash thats 10 bucks a month, multiple people share it, cheap entertainment itll be the uber/lyft ride because i guarantee 99% of people who use uber//lyft didnt get rid of their cars because real adults will always own cars, & with everyone now almost at the same illegal predatory 1970s rates they somehow get away with in most markets x is dying if not dead, ive been xl only for a while & im getting lots of x riders who just got tired of being cancelled on or no vehicles available & that hasnt been a thing since 2015

this ponzi is going to crumble hard most markets are actually running out of drivers after 4+ years of scams the population to churn thru just isnt there

90% of my xl requests could easily been an x this was not the case years ago it was always least lots of bags

makes me none 1-2 rides to airport im good & nothings changed cancel or ignore everything not going to airports worked for 4+ years & i can wake & bake by first take and miss all the traffic while playing ghost car the next 7 hours outta spite

uber on all
as a lad always wanted to be involved with organized crime but wasnt from italy etc, its been a treat to have a front row seat at the biggest current organized crime racket & cant wait to see how it all ends

secretly it would be everyone under the jail on death row with all their blood lines getting cancer, pretty sure 1 day no one will be able to go online & all phone calls will ring to an enpty warehouse with lines all off the hook, but most likey bought out for pennies in the dollar or bailed out to big to fail because the government & everyone else is in on this blatant human trafficking app


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

wearenotthesame said:


> most markets are actually running out of drivers


Most? Really? Then name five.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> What I don't understand is WHERE IS THE MONEY GOING? It certainly isn't going to drivers, ahem. It must be "black box" R & D for driverless cars.
> 
> 
> If the stock price is an accurate economic indicator, then it wouldn't go bankrupt as it could simply release more shares to stock investors. Now whether that stock price remains stable in the face of $5G losses, that's another matter entirely!
> ...


they are NOT losing money lmao

they ARE stealing, skimming, embezzling, laundering, wage thefting, tip stealing, paying illegal wages....

37 million dollar condo
77 million dollar beverly hills mansion
lots more million dollar properties
50 million ceo salary times 10 years
50+ million coo salary....

thats just for THREE "humans" 2 ceos another co founder

1/2 a MILLION sq feet office space at golden states new arena now why a cab company needs that much office space in the most expensive real estate market is beyond me but thats least a billion

another billion in fines, lawsuits, bribes(lobbying/fundraisers/donations)

a billion on scooters that last 23 days/70ish miles before stolen, vandalized, or scrapped

probably a billion on stealing self driving tech & paying homeless murder victims family off

12 million per day burn so least a few billion on marketing ads that lie, commit fraud, bait & switch add another 100 million for those fines & changing the adstill they're sued lose again, change ads again

plus im sure theyve dolled out least 1000 in starbucks coupons and diamond status "rewards"

tldr

its a ****in ponzi scam that generates cash flow from human trafficking 15+ million times per day & no one is doing anything about it because $4 * 15 million is 60+ million per day they can skim, steal, & pay everyone off

its 100% corrupt & illegal at this point, i cant even turn on x or eats if its not going to the airport its a human trafficking attempt & any 3rd grader can verify


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

wearenotthesame said:


> they are NOT losing money lmao
> 
> they ARE stealing, skimming, embezzling, laundering, wage thefting, tip stealing, paying illegal wages....
> 
> ...


Oh. Another "new" member here to educate us about Uber.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Most? Really? Then name five.


everyone not their top 5 markets

sure cities with 10+ million can keep churning thru, the ones(most) with like 5 million the entire state, trust me they running out, of course anecdotal is anecdotal but math dont lie neither doesmy shitty sentence structure & lack of spell check

most scammers leave town once everyone knows the jigs up, dont get me wrong drivers still sign up its basically a last shot gig at this point & they dont last long the vast majority are done before the 100th ride

35% of drivers cant even afford a car theyre forced into working the rental tier lol i mean seriously you work 40+ hours driving & still cant afford a car then, 24% are seniors, another 40+% are immigrants english a second language

the service not for me id never use it i dont really let others drive me around & sure wouldn't risk it all for some stranger willing to risk it all for 2 tacos

people dont sign up for uber like they used to, its an emergency oh crapp lost my job whats the fastest one i can get, & if they dont live where they can get $30+ rides from home the first $4 gross ride wakes most who made it past 3rd grade math up like wtf how is this legal, then it becomes game time while they look for a legally paying job

its the desperate signing up & the desperate using the service ive been an adult 20+ years and in that time havent nor wanted to speak ir share air with another "adult" that cant afford a car they're of no use to me or any othet adult for that matter



goneubering said:


> Oh. Another "new" member here to educate us about Uber. :wink:


only new cuz the of nazis ; ( they no like truth they need money from referring idiots to the ponzi churn and failures is the business model just like uber lyft,
go figure

funny thing it was such a community everyday needed a new one so many posts, now maybe monthly to keep up with the dozen ir so new posts, site is dying just like uber & they deserve it for not supporting truth oh well biggest scam ive ever been part of thats for sure


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

wearenotthesame said:


> this ponzi is going to crumble hard most markets are actually running out of drivers after 4+ years of scams the population to churn thru just isnt there


That is not the case here in Pittsburgh at all. The number of cars out there in trade dress seems to be actually increasing.

As far as a recession, there is always a possibility of a financial panic. But I don't really see a severe recession. America has energy self-sufficiency, nowadays, and we have the strongest economy on the planet.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That is not the case here in Pittsburgh at all. The number of cars out there in trade dress seems to be actually increasing.
> 
> As far as a recession, there is always a possibility of a financial panic. But I don't really see a severe recession. America has energy self-sufficiency, nowadays, and we have the strongest economy on the planet.


yes the economy is so strong theres a never ending supply of idiots sogning up to drive for literally 1970s cab rates

dow 12000 is realistic dow 26000 LMAO its all fraud

if you actually drive for uber lyft eats dash hub mates & dont realize its a huge Ponzi scam oh well but i travel thru 4 cities and people are poo pooing on the street, tent cities everywhere, 35% of full time drivers cant even afford a car they have to rent, walmart the only store left to shop some might have 3 whole choices, geez amazin just raised their minimum from 11 to $15 an hour, Warehouse highschool jobs in 1994 paid $11 lol roseanne at welmans plastic in 1989 was getting $9+ an hour and its million of idiots driving 1-10 miles for $4 gross lmao

the delusion is real & i cant wait 6+ months after the next crash im getting my few hundred acres & im out been thru enough to know the game now

anyone cant peint trade dress you think gypsie cabs went away cuz uber lol, i bet when bars close its 10+ people waving cash around anyone with a sticker in the window shat there was a whole shameless episode about how uber operates in the hood & ive been out it a long time ago but seems accurate enough & that was a few seasons ago

im sure every city has least 100 of me who've been giving out cards since day 1 & when you're blatantly steal from drivers AND try & gouge riders pretty sure lots dont mind negotiating & cutting out the middle man to make off book deals, canabalizing themselves even more, if not rider complains & gets a credit

the top of the Ponzi dont care

"adults" cant even afford scooters, nike just released a shoe subscription cant even make this stuff up a generation of idiots that cant even afford shoes theyll have a subscription lmao

shadowstats has real numbers how they used to be calculated

unemployment is actually around 25-30% lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

wearenotthesame said:


> everyone not their top 5 markets
> 
> sure cities with 10+ million can keep churning thru, the ones(most) with like 5 million the entire state, trust me they running out, of course anecdotal is anecdotal but math dont lie neither doesmy shitty sentence structure & lack of spell check
> 
> ...


So you can't back up your wild claim about not enough drivers and then you call the mods Nazis. Why waste your life hating on Uber and UP? Go do something productive. It will be good for you.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> So you can't back up your wild claim about not enough drivers and then you call the mods Nazis. Why waste your life hating on Uber and UP? Go do something productive. It will be good for you.


not a wild claim

just math

96% churn times 10 years less than a 5 million population entire state

need to be certain age, pass background check, own a car which 35% don't

eventually theres a smaller pool to choose from

i dont hate uber or up

i hate human trafficking, fraud, wage theft, deception, lies, elder abuse,immigran & desperatw exploitation, human rights violations, 13th amendment violations, bait & switch, fraudulent marketing, bribery, corruption, murdering of homeless jaywalkers, ip theft, stalking, privacy violations, money laundering, embezzlement,...... if you support these things & censor truth for financial gain youre no better than a nazi least in my eyes

im pretty sure i missed some crimes ubers been found guilty of in a court of law feel free to verify if so

Im productive everyday 2-3 hours for $65-150+ from my independent contracting gig & much more from my lifelong investments & assets

i also am very familiar with mymarket its demand, & the amount of ants along with seasonal trends albeit anecdotal i know what i see & its less uber ads on telly, radio, tv,more complaints laughs truth talk with my xl pax, less demand,less ants on the map, more surges at places & times that never surged etc etc etc

im too cynical to think they wont be bailed or bought out in some to big to fail but this industry is dying they just trying to keep the servers on while they loot as much as possible till the doora get kicked in enron & madoff has nothing on this scam

i cant imagine not 1 undercover forensic accountant has crunched the numbers lol a day of driving would confirm its 90% human trafficking lmao .60a mile on billionsof receipts so is $3-4 minimum fares

hmmm $4-$4= hard math & a 13th amendment violation that cant be agreed too so illegal contract thats not enforceable & in breach or do 50+ million per year coos & cfos unable to grasp basic 3rd grade math? no then its calculated wage theft? no the negligence? whatever it is its beyond illegal & has been for years


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

wearenotthesame said:


> not a wild claim
> 
> just math
> 
> ...


That gives you two Nazi references in this thread alone. Read some history so you don't embarrass yourself. I'm sure your newest sock puppet will be banned sooner or later but I'm going to put you on Ignore anyway.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

cool enjoy your echo chamber, its what now just about 20 mods circle jerkin eachother of banning all truth, refusing to unite drivers to keep referring people to the ponzi and ad close cks for revenue & maybe 80 regulars lol, used to be 500-1000 people posting constantly

i understand history well and those that just ignored the nazis or let them follow their orders & turned a bling eye while profiting or benefiting from their atrocities are the equivalent to being a nazi

90+% of this app for 4+ years are nothing but attemptsvto defraud me into providing free labor which is nothing but human trafficking & some idiot or desperate soul ends up servicing those blank slavery attempts

so ill keep doing what i do to spread the word & entertain myself its comical to me at this point like any "adult" happy & willing to accept less than 10$ gross rides has a valid opinion lol they are children & nothing they say matters to adults, my mama gave me $2 to deliver trash to the curb in 1984 lmao wtf would anyone respect ir or take them serious? its why uber, riders, & other drivers treat em as such, they dont respect themselves or the people who actually died for labor & human rights, so the app goes lower & lower because of these exploitable mopes all that being said they do have rights & its not cool to pick on corky from life goes on its also illegal











goneubering said:


> That gives you two Nazi references in this thread alone. Read some history so you don't embarrass yourself. I'm sure your newest sock puppet will be banned sooner or later but I'm going to put you on Ignore anyway.


thanks for the quotes though if you actually knew what a sockpuppet was & thought i was one you failed no? lol enjoy your 2 tacos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That is not the case here in Pittsburgh at all. The number of cars out there in trade dress seems to be actually increasing.
> 
> As far as a recession, there is always a possibility of a financial panic. But I don't really see a severe recession. America has energy self-sufficiency, nowadays, and we have the strongest economy on the planet.


Thank you Halliburton & Schlumberger for American Energy Self Sufficiency !


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

"Excluding that one-time expense, Uber lost $1.3 billion, or nearly twice the $878 million that it lost a year earlier."

Nearly twice the loss?

It's not even half again as much.

Where the hell did the writer of this article learn math?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

William Quinby said:


> There's this cool thing called "math" that they used to teach in school. They don't anymore, because today's kids can't handle failure at all, but I remember how it works.
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


What in the hell?

Some things stated in the news part of this forum are ridiculous. Where are you sourcing these numbers from?

You are clearly, like a lot of people here, copy and pasting information that you have no idea how to actually grasp or understand, and economically calculate. you can't multiply a quarter of stock payouts for what their losses are for a year that hasn't even ended yet.

Uber is "_valued" _at 70 billion. They do not have that on hand right now to spend, otherwise they'd be in a completely different boat, or say, yacht.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not declining trips, taking trips, idk. I don't see how any of this is relevant. Please if you got an eureka moment coming, state it so we can move on.


I have no idea where that was supposed to go either.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/...435fabcb256cb6b566bb&regi_id=44252051ing-news


I think I shall take a voluntary pay cut to help out with the $5.2 billion loss. Can someone post Dara's contact details for my weekly cheques. If we all chip in, the shareholders should be alright.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Uber made $8 billion with their IPO, already burned $6billion since then.
> 
> At this pace they only have money for 6 more months.
> 
> ...





KenLV said:


> "Excluding that one-time expense, Uber lost $1.3 billion, or nearly twice the $878 million that it lost a year earlier."
> 
> Nearly twice the loss?
> 
> ...


The writer learned maths at the same place Uber drivers learned how to do business expenses.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> What in the hell?
> 
> Some things stated in the news part of this forum are ridiculous. Where are you sourcing these numbers from?
> 
> ...


Anyone that knows anything about accounting or finance, knows Uber is royally fkd.

Uber makes money off financial illiteracy, including most drivers and investors.

It's troubling to see people post horrible accounting practices or math on here like it's fact. Feel sad for these people because they represent a complete segment of the population that stumbles through life always a victim with no recourse.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> The funniest thing about Uber is their accounting practices.


Fiddy that's my biggest gripe about Uber. They've gutted the cab industry and changed public infrastructure on VC money.

Let me repeat they put many financially sound businesses, that had a positive effect on the economy, out of business. Simply because Uber had an army of investors that was willing to lose billions.

Uber is a sprawling black hole that encumbers the globe. I believe their true new plan is to become a must needed public service and draw government subsidies to sustain operations.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Anyone that knows anything about accounting or finance, knows Uber is royally fkd.
> 
> Uber makes money off financial illiteracy, including most drivers and investors.
> 
> ...


As they say, even though it's a highly underestimated statement: knowledge is power .. especially in finances

It's funny you mention your last paragraph, have you seen their newsroom or any business watch for that matter about Uber reshaping public transit?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

> We share many of the same goals as the cities we serve: reducing individual car ownership,


Wait, it's all starting to make sense now.

Underpaying drivers so that their cars fall apart faster than they can afford to replace them is simply U/L's environmentally friendly way of reducing individual car ownership.

Damn, that's brilliant.


----------

